# Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?



## stacey'stitan (Aug 25, 2006)

:angry: The roof has seen better days on my Titan! It leaked and ruined the walls and I want to know if anyone can give me some good advice on how to make it look good again without spending a whole lot of money.

I think the old stuff is some sort of weird wallpaper or super-thin panelling and it just won't look good if I paint it or re-wallpaper it.

Any suggestions?

Thanks! Take care!

Stacey


----------



## hertig (Aug 25, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

Keep in mind the weight of any repairs.  My old trailer was a lightweight trailer with very thin panelling.  If I had replace the panelling with anything sturdier, it would have lowered the CCC of the trailer, and possibly overloaded my tow vehicle (until I replaced it with a 2500HD truck).

The first step, of course, is to fix the roof.  No point in fixing the interior until no more damage can occur.   Then see if you can pry out or cut out a small section of the worst damage, to see if you can find the same stuff.  Possibly the trailer manufacturer could provide some.  For best results, repair any internal damage as well as the visible damage.  Or if weight is not a concern, you might be able to slap some regular panelling over the damage, or replace the damaged areas with regular panelling.


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 25, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

If you have a Titan its an oldie.  to fix the roof you go from the top down.  The ceiling panels are on top of the wall framing so to do it right you have to remove the roof material take the sub structure off and replace the panels.  You will probably find that some of the rafters are rotten as well.  Replace the rotten ones and any that you can stick your finger nail into across the grain.  you may want to look into putting a rubber roof onto it at this point.  Its cheaper and easier than a metal one.  The walls are trickier.  On some of these the siding is glued onto thin plywood which is attached to the wall structure.  If yours is like that it will be cheaper to do it from the inside out.   If your siding is stapled on do the repairs from the outside in.  Be careful not to damage the metal as you take it off.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 26, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

Like the previous post, I suggest that you start at the top. The skin on the roof is bound to be aluminum. A big question is, just how much has it leaked, and for how long? If the problem just began, you may not need to go so far as he suggests, but for a long term repair that will last, take his advice. The other part of the question is, how much are you willing to spend and how long do you plan to keep it? There is a paint on material from Kool Seal that will do the job for much less money if you do not want to spend much. But it is best for the case where there has not been a leak for long. On the walls, you can paint them if you first apply a product like "Kilz" or some other stain blocker. I have seen wallpaper painted over in RVs quite successfully after using that product.


----------



## stacey'stitan (Oct 4, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

Wow. I know it took me a long time to get back to my post, but... here goes!

The roof has leaked for at least a year and we have put some Kool Seal on the roof. I do not notice that the panelling is slid in anywhere near the roof. Maybe I have misunderstood? The inside of the roof is a rubber roof that looks like those ceilings painted with foam in the paint. It is stained in a few locations, but not too bad.

It seems that there is nothing behind the panelling except the metal body of the RV. 

Maybe this will help you all to help me!   :laugh:  I'm at a loss as to where to begin!

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 4, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

Someone has already covered up damage once then.  That foam rubber stuff on the ceiling is an aftermarket stuff that was used to cover up stained cieling panels.  You wouldn't be in North Everett would you???  Saw an old Titan on Marine View Dr. just east of old 99/Broadway with someone coating the roof.


----------



## stacey'stitan (Oct 5, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

I'm a Kansan.  Wasn't my Titan    My husband did the roof about a month or two ago. When it was REALLY hot


----------



## stacey'stitan (Oct 5, 2006)

Re: Best way to upgrade the interior walls/panelling?

Oh, by the way... My Titan is a 1978 model. Tan exterior, chocolate interior. Anyone know where I can find panelling made for an RV at a low price? I'm hoping to replace what I need to for $200.00 or less.

Thanks!     :clown:


----------

